# [Navigateur Web] lequel utiliser ?

## bouleetbil

Bonsoir,

Je voulais savoir quel navigateur vous utilisez ?

Personnellement j'ai utilisé en 1er konqueror quand j'utilisais KDE. Puis, après mon passage sous gnome j'ai utilisé firefox. Celui-ci étant beaucoup trop gourmand à mon goût je suis passé sous epiphany quand j'ai migré sous xfce4 mais j'ai pas été convaincu. J'ai essayé aussi galeon mais j'ai pas trop accroché. La je viens d'essayer opera qui n'est pas libre je sais bien. Mais franchement, pour le moment c'est un de ceux qui consomme le moins de ressource et en plus, je trouve qu'il réagi très bien.

En gros je suis toujours à la recherche d'un navigateur libre de préférence, qui respecte les standards, avec des onglets car très pratique, qui demande pas trop de dépendances et qui n'utilise pas toute ma mémoire tant qu'à faire

Bon je sais sa fait peut-être beaucoup   :Laughing: 

Qu'en est-il de "Ice Weasel" est-ce que lui aussi gourmand que firefox ?

J'ai trouvé aussi http://sourceforge.net/projects/gtk-webcore qui a l'air sympa. Disponible ici https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=69513 Quelqu'un l'a déjà essayé?

----------

## The Nux

IceWeasle EST firefox à l'exception près de l'icône et 3 détails sans aucune importance. J'utilise firefox, à cause des extensions... C'est trop pratique, et étant donné que je fait beaucoup de developpement web des trucs comme Web Developper Toolbar, Tamper Data ou Firebug c'est pratiquement indispensable...

Galeon c'est mon préféré pour sa gestion des onglets que je trouve plutôt pratique (et puis question moteur de rendu y'a rien à dire, c'est gecko quoi)

Epiphany serait bien si il avait toutes les fonctions de Galeon. Il parrait qu'ils bossent à un truc de compatibilité avec les extensions firefox, donc le jour où ça marche je switche ^^

GTK+ Webcore j'ai jamais entendu parler, mais si konqueror t'allait ça devrai aller aussi (par ce que c'est un moteur de rendu proche).

----------

## DuF

Utilisateur d'Xfce4 j'utilise firefox aussi pour ses extensions, notamment gmail, forecast, live http headers, etc.

Jamais de souci avec, pourtant j'ai que 512 de ram, à en croire mon entourage, c'est peu !

----------

## The Nux

 *DuF wrote:*   

> Utilisateur d'Xfce4 j'utilise firefox aussi pour ses extensions, notamment gmail, forecast, live http headers, etc.
> 
> Jamais de souci avec, pourtant j'ai que 512 de ram, à en croire mon entourage, c'est peu !

 

T'as que 512 de RAM ?   :Shocked:  Mais comment tu fais pour survivre ?! Avec ça tu peux pas installer windows vista et profiter des superbes effets aero !

J'ai un PC avec 128Mo de RAM et firefox+xfce ça tourne pas trop mal (par contre quand je lance autre chose ça rame un peu mais ça reste utilisable...)

[m'enfin je vous rassure, c'est pas mon seul PC... j'en ai 2 autres avec 1Go et 2Go de RAM...]

----------

## geekounet

 *The Nux wrote:*   

> IceWeasle EST firefox à l'exception près de l'icône et 3 détails sans aucune importance.

 

Non, Iceweasel intègre aussi une foulée de patchs de sécu et d'ajout de fonctionnalités refusés par Mozilla, et supprime la partie proprio.

@bouleetbil: t'as testé Kazehakase ? C'est un browser Gecko léger, en GTK+2, c'est japonais, ya des tabs et un système de bookmarks sympa (parait-il), et c'est scriptable en ruby  :Smile: 

Sinon perso, c'est Firefox aussi, parce que j'arrive pas à me passer des extensions et tout (15 utilisées à l'heure actuelle  :Razz: ), mais je reconnais qu'Opera est très bien foutu (avec notamment le Speed Dial que je trouve bien sympa, et que j'adorerai avoir sous Firefox  :Wink: ), et ça m'arrive d'utiliser Konqueror.

----------

## DuF

 *The Nux wrote:*   

>  *DuF wrote:*   Utilisateur d'Xfce4 j'utilise firefox aussi pour ses extensions, notamment gmail, forecast, live http headers, etc.
> 
> Jamais de souci avec, pourtant j'ai que 512 de ram, à en croire mon entourage, c'est peu ! 
> 
> T'as que 512 de RAM ?   Mais comment tu fais pour survivre ?! Avec ça tu peux pas installer windows vista et profiter des superbes effets aero !

 

C'est exactement ce à quoi j'ai eu droit vendredi midi à la cantine du boulot... m'a fallu expliquer l'évolution, la fatalité, le big ban   :Laughing: 

 *The Nux wrote:*   

> J'ai un PC avec 128Mo de RAM et firefox+xfce ça tourne pas trop mal (par contre quand je lance autre chose ça rame un peu mais ça reste utilisable...)
> 
> [m'enfin je vous rassure, c'est pas mon seul PC... j'en ai 2 autres avec 1Go et 2Go de RAM...]

 

Non non, moi j'en ai qu'un seul et il tourne très bien, je ne vois pas ce qu'un de plus puissant pourrait m'apporter  :Smile: 

----------

## The Nux

C'est quoi le speed dial ? La dernière fois que j'ai testé opera j'ai voulu balancer mon ordinateur par la fenêtre tellement c'était horrible...

Sinon désolé pour IceWeasel, mais bon de toute façon ça le rend pas largement plus léger... (domage d'ailleurs)

 *geekounet wrote:*   

> @bouleetbil: t'as testé Kazehakase ? C'est un browser Gecko léger, en GTK+2, c'est japonais, ya des tabs et un système de bookmarks sympa (parait-il), et c'est scriptable en ruby 

 

J'ai un pote qui en est fan (et il est fan de XFCE aussi)

Sinon j'aime bien ta philosophie DuF ^^ Mais bon moi et mes machines virtuelles et autres applications ramivores... Et puis en fait le vieux était vraiment trop vieux, donc j'ai acheté un fixe, et maintenant j'ai besoin d'un portable donc j'ai acheté un portable ^^ (enfin faut pas croire mais j'achète pas les PCs en claquant des doigts non plus... ça coute horriblement cher ces bestioles...)

----------

## Temet

Je vais essayer de faire soft mais Firefox utilise à lui seul plus de ressources que Gnome ou KDE.

Donc bon, l'utiliser sous XFCE, c'est surtout si on préfère XFCE aux autres DE... mais si c'est pour des raisons de ressources, bah c'est pas la solution.

Sinon, je reconnais également les qualités d'Opera, bien que je ne l'utilise pas (mais si je devais changer, ce serait pour Opera).

----------

## The Nux

Mais le problème d'Opera, c'est qu'on ne peut pas le compiler ... (et que ce n'est pas libre... Et un bon nombre d'informations sur ma vie privée défilent dans mon navigateur, alors j'aime autant avoir confiance en le logiciel que j'utilise)

----------

## kopp

si tu veux du truc vraiment leger, tu as dillo. Mais c'est leger et... bref, tu n'auras pas toutes les features de firefox. Mais ça prend une minute à compiler donc bon...

EDIT : bon en fait en relisant un peu : c'est en GTK1 et il semblerait que le développement soit interrompu pour le moment.Last edited by kopp on Sat Jul 28, 2007 11:28 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## The Nux

 *kopp wrote:*   

> si tu veux du truc vraiment leger, tu as dillo. Mais c'est leger et... bref, tu n'auras pas toutes les features de firefox. Mais ça prend une minute à compiler donc bon...

 

Tu as aussi le couple wget/less, mais c'est pas très pratique de passer de l'un à l'autre...

Bon sinon y'a lynx aussi   :Razz: 

----------

## kopp

 *The Nux wrote:*   

>  *kopp wrote:*   si tu veux du truc vraiment leger, tu as dillo. Mais c'est leger et... bref, tu n'auras pas toutes les features de firefox. Mais ça prend une minute à compiler donc bon... 
> 
> Tu as aussi le couple wget/less, mais c'est pas très pratique de passer de l'un à l'autre...
> 
> Bon sinon y'a lynx aussi  

 

Roh.... c'est léger mais graphique hein :p

sinon links a une version graphique il me semble..

----------

## The Nux

Ça doit être pareil que Vi... Ils ont rajouté des boutons autour pour pas avoir à taper les commandes au clavier mais l'application reste pareille...

----------

## kopp

Effectivement, après un peu de recherche j'ai trouvé ça :

http://links.twibright.com/features.php

C'est pas très beau et ça ne supporte pas le css....

----------

## The Nux

C'est pas si pire que ça... Je dirai même plus que c'est mieux que Dillo

----------

## jerep6

Ce que je n'aime pas dans opera c'est la gestion des onglets, en particulier la fermeture. Quand tu fermes un onglet tu retombes sur le précédent. Je n'aime pas ce comportement, ce qui est dommage c'est que ce n'est pas configurable. Sous Firefox avec l'extension tabmix plus ça se configure.

Sinon j'utilise Fx pour les extensions mais je le trouve quand même un peu lourd. Konqueror est limite en navigateur web car il fait aussi explorateur de fichiers. Il devrait y avoir une configuration pour le local et une pour le web. 

Exemple : j'ai configuré konqueror pour qu'il m'ouvre mes images avec un programme externe (kuickshow). En local c'est très bien, mais quand tu es sur le web il te propose aussi d'ouvrir ton image avec kuickshow ou de la sauvegarder. J'aurai préféré qu'il me l'ouvre dans le navigateur.

De plus la gestions des onglets de konqueror est un peu moisie.

 *Quote:*   

> Non, Iceweasel intègre aussi une foulée de patchs de sécu et d'ajout de fonctionnalités refusés par Mozilla, et supprime la partie proprio.

  Ça veut dire que Iceweasel est plus sécurisé que Fx ? Quels genres de fonctionnalités ? D'où ya du code proprio dans Fx ?

----------

## The Nux

À en croire http://www.gnu.org/software/gnuzilla/, il empêche d'avoir des images vides (ce qui peut servir à l'espionage de l'utilisateur) et il empêche aussi certaines redirections qui permettraient d'espionner les clics, mais j'ai pas bien compris le rapport...

Toujours d'après cette même page il y a du code propriétaire dans firefox (je crois que c'est à propos de SSL ou un truc dans ce genre), et le logo de firefox est propriétaire (c'est volontaire de la part de mozilla, il s'agit d'une marque déposée... C'est pour que le logo reste associé au firefox "officiel" et pas aux éventuelles modifications...)

----------

## titoucha

J'utilise Firefox à cause des extensions, mais j'ai testé pendant un mois Opera qui est rapide mais il lui manque certaines petites choses.

Le top serait un croisement de Firefox et Opera.

----------

## DuF

 *Temet wrote:*   

> Je vais essayer de faire soft mais Firefox utilise à lui seul plus de ressources que Gnome ou KDE.
> 
> Donc bon, l'utiliser sous XFCE, c'est surtout si on préfère XFCE aux autres DE... mais si c'est pour des raisons de ressources, bah c'est pas la solution.
> 
> Sinon, je reconnais également les qualités d'Opera, bien que je ne l'utilise pas (mais si je devais changer, ce serait pour Opera).

 

Tu compares mal pour les ressources, pour moi c'est firefox donc après ce n'est pas de savoir si XFCE+navigateur est plus léger que XFCE+firefox mais si XFCE+firefox est plus léger que GNOME+firefox ou KDE+firefox  :Smile:  Et ça y a pas photo   :Razz: 

Et pour avoir essayé de mettre des trucs genre Epiphany, Galeon, c'était pas la panacé. Et au moins avec firefox j'ai moins de paquets inutiles  :Smile: 

Et puis c'est pas sympa ce que tu dis pour XFCE, car même si c'est son créneau d'être léger, c'est surtout que lui c'est un DE "conçu pour la productivité, il charge et exécute les applications rapidement, tout en conservant les ressources du système" contrairement aux 2 autres gros mastodontes (léger troll inside).   :Twisted Evil: 

```
duf@genduf ~ $ emerge -pv epiphany

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N    ] app-text/build-docbook-catalog-1.2  4 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] app-text/sgml-common-0.6.3-r4  75 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/nspr-4.6.7  USE="ipv6 -debug" 1,274 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] dev-python/pyorbit-2.14.3  USE="-debug" 278 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-base/gnome-common-2.12.0  USE="-debug" 59 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] app-text/iso-codes-0.58  4,322 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] app-text/docbook-xsl-stylesheets-1.70.1  1,590 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] dev-python/gnome-python-2.16.2  USE="-debug -doc" 393 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/nss-3.11.7  3,644 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] app-text/docbook-xml-dtd-4.1.2-r6  74 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] app-text/docbook-xml-dtd-4.4-r1  94 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] www-client/mozilla-firefox-2.0.0.5  USE="ipv6 -bindist -debug -filepicker -gnome -java -mozdevelop -moznopango -restrict-javascript -xforms -xinerama -xprint" LINGUAS="fr -af -ar -be -bg -ca -cs -da -de -el -en_GB -es -es_AR -es_ES -eu -fi -fy -fy_NL -ga -ga_IE -gu -gu_IN -he -hu -it -ja -ka -ko -ku -lt -mk -mn -nb -nb_NO -nl -nn -nn_NO -pa -pa_IN -pl -pt -pt_BR -pt_PT -ro -ru -sk -sl -sv -sv_SE -tr -zh -zh_CN -zh_TW" 36,546 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] app-text/scrollkeeper-0.3.14-r2  USE="nls" 664 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] app-text/gnome-doc-utils-0.8.0  USE="-debug" 403 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-base/gnome-desktop-2.16.3  USE="-debug -doc" 1,174 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] www-client/epiphany-2.18.2  USE="python -debug -doc -spell -xulrunner" 4,548 kB [0]

Total: 16 packages (16 new), Size of downloads: 55,136 kB

Portage tree and overlays:

 [0] /usr/portage
```

```
duf@genduf ~ $ emerge -pv galeon

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N    ] app-text/build-docbook-catalog-1.2  4 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] app-text/sgml-common-0.6.3-r4  75 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/nspr-4.6.7  USE="ipv6 -debug" 1,274 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] app-text/docbook-xsl-stylesheets-1.70.1  1,590 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/nss-3.11.7  3,644 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] app-text/docbook-xml-dtd-4.1.2-r6  74 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] app-text/docbook-xml-dtd-4.4-r1  94 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] www-client/mozilla-firefox-2.0.0.5  USE="ipv6 -bindist -debug -filepicker -gnome -java -mozdevelop -moznopango -restrict-javascript -xforms -xinerama -xprint" LINGUAS="fr -af -ar -be -bg -ca -cs -da -de -el -en_GB -es -es_AR -es_ES -eu -fi -fy -fy_NL -ga -ga_IE -gu -gu_IN -he -hu -it -ja -ka -ko -ku -lt -mk -mn -nb -nb_NO -nl -nn -nn_NO -pa -pa_IN -pl -pt -pt_BR -pt_PT -ro -ru -sk -sl -sv -sv_SE -tr -zh -zh_CN -zh_TW" 36,546 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] app-text/scrollkeeper-0.3.14-r2  USE="nls" 664 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] app-text/gnome-doc-utils-0.8.0  USE="-debug" 403 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-base/gnome-desktop-2.16.3  USE="-debug -doc" 1,174 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] www-client/galeon-2.0.1-r1  USE="-debug" 2,922 kB [0]

Total: 12 packages (12 new), Size of downloads: 48,460 kB

Portage tree and overlays:

 [0] /usr/portage

```

Je sais bien que ce n'est pas au nombre de paquets à installer qu'on va mesurer les ressources, mais au moins ça fait toujours ça de bordel en moins d'installer et d'inutile. D'ailleurs perso je conseille la version binaire, je l'ai toujours trouvé plus pratique. Sinon c'est clair Firefox consomme trop de mémoire pour ce qu'il fait, en général chez moi c'est entre 10% et 15%. Mais quand je vois mon "xterm" qui consomme 6% de méoire pour afficher un top, la notion de ressources consommée par firefox chez moi elle est bien vague.

Le seul vraiment qui pourrait me faire changer c'est Opera, mais tant qu'il est propriétaire ça ne risque pas d'arriver  :Smile: 

Maintenant dire que Firefox consomme plus de ressources que Gnome et KDE ça me fait bien marrer et je veux bien des éléments pour que tu corrobores ce que tu avances. Car dans le genre truc super lent, KDE est plutot champion, d'ailleurs j'ai jamais compris pourquoi tant de personnes l'utilise, mais bon les gouts et les couleurs.Last edited by DuF on Sun Jul 29, 2007 9:53 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## DuF

 *titoucha wrote:*   

> J'utilise Firefox à cause des extensions, mais j'ai testé pendant un mois Opera qui est rapide mais il lui manque certaines petites choses.
> 
> Le top serait un croisement de Firefox et Opera.

 

Opera libre serait un bon départ, on serait sûr que du fait qu'il soit libre, les petits trucs qui lui manquent seraient vite présents.

Mais bon je ne pense pas qu'il faille trop y croire   :Laughing: 

----------

## Temet

 *jerep6 wrote:*   

>  Konqueror est limite en navigateur web car il fait aussi explorateur de fichiers. Il devrait y avoir une configuration pour le local et une pour le web. 
> 
> Exemple : j'ai configuré konqueror pour qu'il m'ouvre mes images avec un programme externe (kuickshow). En local c'est très bien, mais quand tu es sur le web il te propose aussi d'ouvrir ton image avec kuickshow ou de la sauvegarder. J'aurai préféré qu'il me l'ouvre dans le navigateur.
> 
> De plus la gestions des onglets de konqueror est un peu moisie.

 

Et un jour tu découvres que le clic du milieu m'ouvre les images avec kuickshow et le double clic normal dans Konqueror  :Cool: 

@DuF : au contraire, je n'ai pas dit de mal de XFCE! J'ai dit que si on utilise Fx, IMHO il vaut mieux utiliser XFCE si on le préfère aux autres et pas seulement parce qu'il est plus léger. Je ne vois donc rien de mal à préférer XFCE à Gnome ou KDE  :Wink: 

----------

## bouleetbil

Bonjour, 

Je pensais pas que ce post attirerais autant de monde  :Wink: 

Alors juste une petite précision au niveau de l'occupation mémoire. Pour info j'ai supprimé toutes mes extensions sous firefox. Tests effectués sur une page vierge. Pour info j'utilise prelink 

epiphany 180Mo réactivité avis personnel moyen

firefox  180Mo réactivité avis personnel moyen

opera	 203Mo réactivité avis personnel très bonne

webcore  50Mo  réactivité bonne mais je viens juste de l'installer donc je l'ai pas vraiment testé.

kazehakase moteur gecko 42 Mo réactivité très bonne mais comme webcore, je viens juste de l'installer donc je l'ai pas vraiment testé.

kazehakase moteur webcore pas encore testé mais en cours d'installation, le svn de sourceforge n'est pas tout le temps disponible sniff...

xfce4 lancé 153Mo

Donc, pour moi actuellement les navigateurs demandent trop de ressources du moins plus que mon bureau!!!

En tous cas pour le moment je vais utiliser kazehakase  :Wink:  en plus il est plutôt sympa à utiliser

Et pour que se soit plus clair mon fstab pour le systeme de fichiers utilisé :

```

/dev/hda1               /boot           ext2            noauto,noatime          1 1

/dev/hda2               /               reiser4         defaults                1 1

/dev/hda5               /usr/portage    ext2            defaults                0 0

/dev/hda6               /tmp            ext2            defaults                0 0

/dev/hda8               /var/log        ext2            defaults                0 0

/dev/hda9               /var/tmp        ext2            defaults                0 0

/dev/hda4               /home           reiser4         defaults                1 2

```

et

```

localhost gaetan # emerge --info

Portage 2.1.2.9 (default-linux/x86/2007.0, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.5-r4, 2.6.21-frogkernel-r6 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.21-frogkernel-r6 i686 mobile AMD Athlon(tm) XP2400+

Gentoo Base System release 1.12.9

Timestamp of tree: Sat, 28 Jul 2007 13:00:01 +0000

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.0.33-r1

dev-lang/python:     2.3.5-r3, 2.4.4-r4

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r6

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.17

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10

sys-devel/binutils:  2.17

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.16

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.23b

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.21

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -fomit-frame-pointer "

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/X11/xkb"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/splash /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/web2c"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -fomit-frame-pointer "

DISTDIR="/modules"

FEATURES="digest distlocks metadata-transfer parallel-fetch sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo"

LANG="fr_FR.UTF-8"

LC_ALL="fr_FR.UTF-8"

LINGUAS="fr"

PKGDIR="/modules/pkg"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --filter=H_**/files/digest-*"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/portage/local/layman/xeffects /usr/local/portage /usr/local/portage/xfce4-svn"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X accessibility acpi acpi4linux aiglx alsa asf bitmap-fonts bluetooth cairo cdb cdda cddb cdr cdrom clamav cli codecs cracklib crypt css cups dbus directfb divx dri dv dvb dvd dvdr dvdread dvi encode epiphany esd fam fbcon fbsplash firefox flac font-server foomaticdb fortran gif gimp gimpprint glibc-omitfp glitz gnome gnome-print gphoto2 gstreamer gstreamer010 gtk gtk2 h323 hal hddtemp iconv ieee1394 imlib ipv6 irda irmc isdnlog jpeg kqemu libg++ libnotify livecd mad madwifi midi mjpeg mono mp3 mpeg mpeg2 mpeg4 msn mudflap musepack nautilus ncurses nfs nls no-seamonkey nptl nptlonly nsplugin ntfs obex ogg oggvorbis opengl openmp openssh oss pam pango pda pdf pic png ppds pppd readline reflection reiser4 reiserfs rhythmbox samba sdl session spell spl ssl suspend2 svg tcpd threads truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts unicode usb userlocales v4l v4l2 vcd vorbis win32codecs wma wma123 x86 xcomposite xfs xinerama xml xorg xv xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="acecad aiptek calcomp citron digitaledge dmc dynapro elo2300 elographics evdev fpit hyperpen jamstudio joystick keyboard magellan magictouch microtouch mouse mutouch palmax penmount spaceorb summa synaptics tek4957 ur98 vmmouse void wacom" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="fr" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="fbdev radeon vesa vga vmware ati"

Unset:  CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LDFLAGS, MAKEOPTS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

et

```

processor       : 0

vendor_id       : AuthenticAMD

cpu family      : 6

model           : 10

model name      : mobile AMD Athlon(tm) XP2400+

stepping        : 0

cpu MHz         : 1060.064

cache size      : 512 KB

fdiv_bug        : no

hlt_bug         : no

f00f_bug        : no

coma_bug        : no

fpu             : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level     : 1

wp              : yes

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 mmx fxsr sse syscall mp mmxext 3dnowext 3dnow ts fid vid

bogomips        : 2120.56

clflush size    : 32

```

et 512 en mémoire

----------

## Temet

Hum, chelou

```
temet@gentoo ~ $ uptime

 12:51:42 up  2:11,  1 user,  load average: 0.03, 0.14, 0.11

temet@gentoo ~ $ free -m

             total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached

Mem:          1010        483        527          0         29        286

-/+ buffers/cache:        168        842

Swap:          980          0        980

```

KDE + Amarok + Konqueror (3 onglets) + quelques broutilles (sans doute peu gourmandes)

EDIT : encore plus chelou > en lançant Fx tout nu en plus (sans rien fermer quoi)

```
temet@gentoo ~ $ free -m

             total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached

Mem:          1010        522        488          0         30        309

-/+ buffers/cache:        182        828

Swap:          980          0        980
```

Donc moi Firefox à poil ne me mange que 40 Mo ... comment tu t'en tire avec 200 toi?? o_O

----------

## DuF

Moi, firefox pas à poil du tout (5 onglets ouverts sur divers sites) il mange : 

```

USER       PID %CPU %MEM    VSZ   RSS TTY      STAT START   TIME COMMAND

duf       6083  2.1 11.7 160716 60732 ?        Sl   11:15   2:08 /opt/firefox/firefox-bin http://mail.google.com/mail?account_id=xxxxxxxx

```

Sachant que côté mémoire (avec en plus de firefox et Xfce, j'ai notamment bittorent, amsn, gajim, xterm...) : 

```

genduf ~ # free -m

             total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached

Mem:           503        490         13          0          1        219

-/+ buffers/cache:        268        235

Swap:          494          2        491

```

Donc je sais pas comment tu fais pour avoir un firefox qui consomme de base 180Mo...

@Temet : On était d'accord mais j'aime bien continuer les débats inutiles  :Smile: 

----------

## kopp

Moi j'aimerai bien savoir comment vous faites parce qu'à peine je lance xorg sans me logguer, j'ai plus de 150mo utilisés d'après free -m ...

----------

## julroy67

Pour le code propriétaire dans Firefox c'est la gestion des crash, le truc qui envoi un rapport quand il crash en fait. Le reste c'est du libre. Pour utiliser IceWeasel faut vraiment être intégriste. Enfin j'ai rien contre eux, et perso le proprio c'est pas le mal.

Moi si j'avais à changer (j'utilise Firefox) bah je passerais sûrement à Opera, y'a de bonnes idées et il est plutôt bien réactif, et enfin c'est plutôt pas mal dans le respect des standards. Mais il me manquera toujours ces extensions, en fait j'aimerai Konqueror mais les extensions me manquent vraiment. J'ai environ une trentaine d'extension. ^^

Plus haut quelqu'un a demandé Speed Dial sur Firefox, ben en fait ça existe déjà, et puis je vais même être gentil, je fournis l'adresse pour éviter de faire chercher. (malheureusement c'est encore un peu lent par rapport à celui d'Opera, bien qu'entre chaque version ça s'améliore). Donc c'est ici https://addons.mozilla.org/fr/firefox/addon/4810

----------

## truc

moi je sis récemment parti à la chasse aussi, et j'avais bien aimé Kazehakase, que j'avais découvert sur cette page http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_web_browsers_for_Unix/Linux

J'avais également voulu tester  Amaya: W3C's Editor/Browser, mais je n'ai pas réussi à le lancer, donc je n'ai pas insisté... Mais j'aurai bien aimé voir ce que ça aurait donné.. :Smile: 

Personnellement, j'utilise firefox, car tout plein de plugins bien utils, sinon, j'aime beaucoup opera (qui fut en fait mon deuxième navigateur après IE à l'époque... c'est d'ailleurs grace à Opera que j'ai découvert les 'mouse gestures' (plugin du même nom pour firefox), c'est un vrai bonheur, je conseil ça à tout le monde!)), et après ça serait Kazehakase.

Je n'ai jamais essayé Konqueror, mais de toutes façons en général, je ne suis pas fan des usines à gaz..

----------

## nonas

```
$ free -m

             total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached

Mem:          1010        564        445          0          8        402

-/+ buffers/cache:        154        855

Swap:          977          2        974
```

```
$ ps aux | grep fire

nonas     5488  5.2  6.5 163028 67484 tty1     Sl   13:14   0:52 /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/firefox-bin
```

Firefox (6 onglets), Gajim, Weechat, Openbox)

J'utilise Firefox pour ses différents extensions et pour sa relative indépendance par rapport à KDE/Gnome.

Après c'est vrai que c'est un peu un veau et qu'il a vraiment du mal avec la RAM (je l'ai déjà vu me bouffer toute ma ram et toute ma swap et se crasher ensuite comme une grosse merde   :Laughing:  )Last edited by nonas on Sun Jul 29, 2007 11:36 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## julroy67

Konqueror c'est pas une usine à gaz quand on utilise déjà KDE ^^ Enfin bon bref, KDE consomme beaucoup mais c'est pour ça qu'il donne autant de possibilités.

----------

## truc

 *nonas wrote:*   

> Après c'est vrai que c'est un peu un veau et qu'il a vraiment du mal avec la RAM (je l'ai déjà vu me bouffé toute ma ram et toute ma swap et crasher ensuite comme une grosse merde   )

 

Je sais que c'est la rumeur, mais je n'ai jamais remarqué ça!! Certes, firefox plante desfois sur certaines pages, j'suis obligé de le 'killer', mais sinon, j'n'ai jamais remarqué sa soi-disante surconsommation en mémoire, franchement, je ne comprendreai jamais.

Sinon:

 *jurloy67 wrote:*   

> Konqueror c'est pas une usine à gaz quand on utilise déjà KDE

 En fait c'était surtou dans le sens ou konqueror, c'est une outil à tout faire, et en général, j'suis pas fan de ça, j'préfère avoir mon gestionnaire de fichiers, mon navigateur, mon blabalbla. C'estjuste une question de gout  je suppose

----------

## julroy67

 *jurloy67 wrote:*   

> Konqueror c'est pas une usine à gaz quand on utilise déjà KDE

 En fait c'était surtou dans le sens ou konqueror, c'est une outil à tout faire, et en général, j'suis pas fan de ça, j'préfère avoir mon gestionnaire de fichiers, mon navigateur, mon blabalbla. C'estjuste une question de gout  je suppose[/quote]

Oui c'est un peu ça, je l'aime bien mon outil à tout faire   :Laughing:  , Konqueror est utile si je veux voir vite fait quelque chose sur internet, je vais pas lancer firefox pour une broutille. Mais quand je veux naviguer j'ai besoin d'un outil plus complet, les extensions. ^^

----------

## bouleetbil

En fait, j'ai récuperer ces valeurs via xfce4-taskmanager. Je pensais que ses valeurs étaient bonne mais avec free :

avant lancement de firefox

```

             total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached

Mem:           435        330        105          0          2        130

-/+ buffers/cache:        196        238

Swap:          949        109        839

```

apres lancement de firefox

```

            total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached

Mem:           435        367         67          0          2        129

-/+ buffers/cache:        236        199

Swap:          949        109        839

```

Donc cela ne correpsond pas d'apres free firefox utilise 37Mo. Sinon en tous cas Kazehakase est bien plus réactif et pour le moment me convient.

----------

## DuF

Attention, il est fort possible qu'Xfce4-taskmanager indique que la mémoire prise par firefox soit la mémoire dite virtuelle, qui comprend le code, les données et la pile (ça inclus les librairies, la pile kernel, etc.). La valeur mémoire plus proche étant la RSS qui elle correspond à la mémoire dite "résidente", ce qui est bien imagé car c'est ce qui réside dans la mémoire physique pour ce process.

Si je reprends l'exemple précédent avec firefox : 

```

USER       PID %CPU %MEM    VSZ   RSS TTY      STAT START   TIME COMMAND

duf       6083  2.1 13.4 168872 69392 ?        Sl   11:15   3:38 /opt/firefox/firefox-bin http://mail.google.

```

Si jamais il y a du swap, ça n'est plus possible de regarder comme ça, car la RSS exclu de fait la mémoire en swap. Mais bon, en prenant la valeur %MEM, c'est la méthode la plus simple, celle du fainéant, donc celle de l'informaticien  :Smile: 

Voilà pourquoi on peut constater de grosse différence, on voit dans mon exemple, que le rapport entre la VSZ et la RSS est de pratiquement 2.5.

Et c'est pour cette raison qu'il est important d'avoir un environnement de bureau cohérent avec des applications qui utiliseront les mêmes librairies, les mêmes données en commun, ainsi cela évite d'augmenter inutilement la consommation mémoire.Last edited by DuF on Sun Jul 29, 2007 12:14 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## geekounet

 *julroy67 wrote:*   

> Pour le code propriétaire dans Firefox c'est la gestion des crash, le truc qui envoi un rapport quand il crash en fait. Le reste c'est du libre. Pour utiliser IceWeasel faut vraiment être intégriste. Enfin j'ai rien contre eux, et perso le proprio c'est pas le mal.

 

Iceweasel c'est pas qu'une histoire de virer le proprio, ya les histoires de failles de sécu et de features ajoutées/enlevées aussi (comme je l'ai dit avant), donc c'est pas réservé aux intégristes. Perso J'aurai bien aimé pouvoir l'avoir sous Gentoo.

 *julroy67 wrote:*   

> Plus haut quelqu'un a demandé Speed Dial sur Firefox, ben en fait ça existe déjà, et puis je vais même être gentil, je fournis l'adresse pour éviter de faire chercher. (malheureusement c'est encore un peu lent par rapport à celui d'Opera, bien qu'entre chaque version ça s'améliore). Donc c'est ici https://addons.mozilla.org/fr/firefox/addon/4810

 

Déjà testé, et je viens de retester là pour vérifier si ça a changé ou pas entre temps. C'est vraiment pas aussi classe qu'avec Opera, et le rendu est assez médiocre (baveux, déformé, tout ça ...)

----------

## julroy67

 *geekounet wrote:*   

>  *julroy67 wrote:*   Pour le code propriétaire dans Firefox c'est la gestion des crash, le truc qui envoi un rapport quand il crash en fait. Le reste c'est du libre. Pour utiliser IceWeasel faut vraiment être intégriste. Enfin j'ai rien contre eux, et perso le proprio c'est pas le mal. 
> 
> Iceweasel c'est pas qu'une histoire de virer le proprio, ya les histoires de failles de sécu et de features ajoutées/enlevées aussi (comme je l'ai dit avant), donc c'est pas réservé aux intégristes. Perso J'aurai bien aimé pouvoir l'avoir sous Gentoo.
> 
> 

 

Oui et non, je sais, mais il y a cette histoire qui y participe  :Wink: 

 *geekounet wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *julroy67 wrote:*   Plus haut quelqu'un a demandé Speed Dial sur Firefox, ben en fait ça existe déjà, et puis je vais même être gentil, je fournis l'adresse pour éviter de faire chercher. (malheureusement c'est encore un peu lent par rapport à celui d'Opera, bien qu'entre chaque version ça s'améliore). Donc c'est ici https://addons.mozilla.org/fr/firefox/addon/4810 
> 
> Déjà testé, et je viens de retester là pour vérifier si ça a changé ou pas entre temps. C'est vraiment pas aussi classe qu'avec Opera, et le rendu est assez médiocre (baveux, déformé, tout ça ...)

 

Je sais, mais c'est en développement, souvent les extensions au début ne valent pas ce qu'elles deviennent. (je me rappelle bien du début de TabMixPlus   :Laughing:  , c'était loin d'être parfait). Et pas besoin de regarder, ça a pas encore beaucoup changé, si ce n'est que c'est beaucoup plus rapide, mais encore trop lent.

----------

## bouleetbil

@ duf 

Merci pour ces infos

----------

## bouleetbil

Bonsoir,

Donc après quelques recherche et quelques tests j'ai adopté kazehakase il est rapide et s'intègre bien à xfce. Par contre la version SVN propose quelques menus sympa en plus. Quand webcore serra mieux intégré je ferrais un essai avec. Sa aussi c'est sympa on peux choisir le moteur.

----------

## idodesuke

 *Quote:*   

> En fait c'était surtou dans le sens ou konqueror, c'est une outil à tout faire, et en général, j'suis pas fan de ça, j'préfère avoir mon gestionnaire de fichiers, mon navigateur, mon blabalbla. C'estjuste une question de gout je suppose

 

Pff, la vérité c'est que chacun à ses avantages et inconvénients

Konqueror Kazehakase Firefox Opera perso je suis incapable de dire lequel est le mieux ca dépend

enfin en ce moment:

J'ai toujours gnome + firefox (quelques add-on: WIZZRSS pour vérifier si le eix-sync est utile entre autre + le fullerscreen et le download statusbar) + gimp + gnome-terminal + (eventuellement) pidgin + stardict + audacious qui tourne toujours en même temps sur ma machine (2go de RAM) pas besoin de gadgets pas besoin de configuration poussé pour gnome (juste une belle gueule donc sauf pour les thèmes ^^) je veux juste aller droit au but (et j'évite les app qt).

Sur mon autre machine 384mo RAM j'ai plutôt opté pour xcfe+firefox+pidgin+ rhythmbox (point) ça aurait pu être opera mais c'est pas libre.

Le mec qui préfère configurer son environnement dans tous les sens et tester plein de gadget va surement utiliser KDE +  YaKuake + kopete + konqueror et/ou firefox + konversation + le machin pour monter des disques dans la zone de notifaction etc... etc... et lancer konsole quand nécéssaire (comme on est sous gentoo, ca sera pour mettre à jour sa gentoo c'est tout).

J'ai fait les deux ^^ c'est aussi une question d'habitude mais l'un n'est pas meilleur que l'autre suivant tes besoins tu choisis ce que tu veux c'est une question de choix. Après tout c'est peut être bien ce qu'il y a de mieux sous linux!

Sinon j'ai installé kazehakase y'a un bout de temps j'adore le truc avec les mouvements de souris, je le regarde évoluer mais je pense que je l'adopterai plus tard.

 *Quote:*   

> Et c'est pour cette raison qu'il est important d'avoir un environnement de bureau cohérent avec des applications qui utiliseront les mêmes librairies, les mêmes données en commun, ainsi cela évite d'augmenter inutilement la consommation mémoire.

 

 :Very Happy: 

----------

## anorexia

Alors moi j'utilise firefox(même quand j'étais sous windows^^). Je le trouve très bien notamment les nombreuses extension qu'il propose(d'ailleurs je vois que je suis pas le seul).Sous kubuntu j'ai gardé firefox car j'avais les même marques pages sous windows et kubuntu(c'est très pratique).

----------

## idodesuke

[url]http://mörkö.dy.fi/gentoo/ebuild/www-client/amaya/amaya-9.53.ebuild[/url]

 *Quote:*   

> ido@zalem amaya 19:48
> 
> $cat amaya-9.54.ebuild
> 
> # Copyright 1999-2006 Gentoo Foundation
> ...

 

je vous laisse vérifier le machin

Enfin c'est pas le navigateur a utiliser au quotidien ^^

----------

## bouleetbil

@ idodesuke : en effet chaque navigateur a ses avantages et ses inconvénients. Cela dépend de se que l'on cherche. Sympa pour amaya pas encore essayé mais je voulais le faire, sa tombe bien.

----------

## Bapt

gtk webcore promet de bonnes choses pour les amateurs de navigateurs web légers le rendu est excellent, bien meilleur selon moi que celui de firefox, mais il n'est pas encore complètement utilisable, le navigateur de démo fonctionne mais est limité pour une utilisation normale, kazehakase plante allègrement avec webcore comme moteur, et midori : http://software.twotoasts.de/?page=midori est très lent pour le download des pages et plante énormément.

Tout ça reste prometteur, j'ai hâte de me débarrasser de FF (la version 3 semble être encore plus dépendante de gnome...)

A quand un navigateur pour e17 utilisant webcore ?

----------

## bouleetbil

idem perso j'attend kazehakase avec gtk webcore

----------

## TrizoLakai

Personnellement j'utilise Opera, je regrette seulement que les plugins soient mal intégré : mplayerplug-in, le flash et java.

Sinon j'ai testé le speed dial de firefox et en effet ça ne vaut rien comparé à celui d'Opera. Depuis qu'ils ont sortis ça je suis dépendant  :Smile: 

----------

## idodesuke

Ce que j'adore le plus dans kazehakase c'est son site!

surtout le wiki

----------

## kwenspc

 *idodesuke wrote:*   

> 
> 
> surtout le wiki

 

joli résultat de spam. J'espère qu'ils codent mieux qu'ils n'administrent leur wiki...

----------

## titoucha

Je suis entrain de tester le navigateur Flock, au premier abord il m'a l'air pas mal du tout, quelqu'un l'a-t-il déjà testé?

----------

## bouleetbil

salut,

C'est vrai il a l'air sympa, il est gratuit mais pas libre il me semble.

----------

## GentooUser@Clubic

Sous KDE j'utilise Konqueror.

Mais là je suis sous Gnome donc Epiphany, ce logiciel ne me satisfait pas, il a tendance a planter, et les signets par tags on a beau dire que c'est l'avenir ça ne me convient pas !

Firefox trop lourd.

Opera trop usine a gaz en plus il ne s'intègre pas bien dans le desktop (Gnome, KDE ou autre)

Kazehakase pas encore testé, je n'aime pas trop qu'un navigateur dépende d'un autre navigateur à l'installation, mais depuis ils ont du ajouter un flag xulrunner.

EDIT: bon Kazehakase garde ses dépendances stupides (firefox et pire emacs avec le flag migemo) mais vais tester quand-même.

----------

## idodesuke

J'en avais testé un je crois que c'était flock justement (mais je ne suis pas sur le site actuel me dit rien) il avait l'air léger mais comme je n'ai pas trouvé les sources il s'est surtout retrouvé dans la corbeille.

----------

## Temet

Flock avait fait parler beaucoup de lui à un moment.

Mais il m'avait semblé qu'il était surtout pratique pour les bloggueurs (je ne me rappelle plus pourquoi).

----------

## kopp

D'après le site, il semblerait qu'il intègre le nécessaire pour pas mal de "social network" ...

----------

## idodesuke

mmm et je peux ajouter easyGestures à ma liste d'addon firefox franchement pas mal...

----------

